# Free Trail Blazers Tickets



## Blazerscom (Jun 8, 2004)

The Trail Blazers are offering their Ticketnet promotion again this year and offering fans 2 free complimentary Trail Blazers tickets to any of the preseason games. All you have to do is fill out the form from the link below and register (limit 2 per person, while supplies last, must be 18 years of age). No credit card needed. You can only sign up once, but you can share the opportunity with as many people as you'd like.

Click or paste this link into your web browser to register for two complimentary tickets to a Trail Blazers game:

http://contest.blazers.com/TicketNet/Default.aspx?b=678223&a=2512&m=257


See you at the Rose Garden, and Go Blazers! 

Offer expires 10:00 PM prevailing Pacific time on September 28, 2005


----------



## HAMMERHEAD (Jul 7, 2005)

TICKETS ARE GONE


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. Picked up 2 tickets for the Seattle game. Should be fun.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Neither one works for me.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

This link worked for me! I also got two tix to the Sonics game, in section 103!!!


----------



## Blazerscom (Jun 8, 2004)

Try this one. 

http://contest.blazers.com/TicketNet/Default.aspx?b=678223&a=2512&m=257


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I just emailed this link to a friend and he also got two 100 level tix to the Sonics game. :cheers:


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I was about to post this, got the email for being on the fan adviosry board! I got tickets to the Kings game (section 103) since it's on the weekend and I go to U of O!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I am gonig to the Sacramento game


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

kings game baby! section 110!

booyah!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> This link worked for me! I also got two tix to the Sonics game, in section 103!!!


So did I! Safari worked for me, it was just with Firefox that the link didn't work on my Mac.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up guys.

Since I live close to Eugene I went for the Sacramento game (Saturday night). I got two tickets in Section 110. I guess I'm too slow for Section 103 (had to start over and register)! I was hoping for tickets to the game in Eugene, but this will do.

Just got the ticket print-out email as I was typing this.

Sweet! :cheers:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> This link worked for me! I also got two tix to the Sonics game, in section 103!!!


Yep me too Row M


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Oh, crap, I'm by Hap...err...I mean bring an extra Trade Canzano sign for me, will ya buddy?

:clap:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Bert said:


> Oh, crap, I'm by Hap...err...I mean bring an extra Trade Canzano sign for me, will ya buddy?
> 
> :clap:




oooh! good idea!


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

100 level $110 tickets for the Sonics game. Nice! One less game I need to beg :banana: for tickets for from my friends at Global spectrum.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Bert said:


> Thanks for the heads up guys.
> 
> Since I live close to Eugene I went for the Sacramento game (Saturday night). I got two tickets in Section 110. I guess I'm too slow for Section 103 (had to start over and register)! I was hoping for tickets to the game in Eugene, but this will do.
> 
> ...


Section 110 and 103 are same level just across from each other


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Hap, if BBert is in 110 and you are in 103 at the SAC. game and as Schilly pointed out those sections are across from each other. BBert better report back to us that he could clearly read your "Trade Canzano" sign from his seats!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> Hap, if BBert is in 110 and you are in 103 at the SAC. game and as Schilly pointed out those sections are across from each other. BBert better report back to us that he could clearly read your "Trade Canzano" sign from his seats!!



I'm in 110 for the sac game...and *wink* 103 for the Sonics game (not because I cheated tho, I was invited by a friend).

we're gonna swamp the garden with fire canzano signs baby!


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

How do you do this promotion for other teams? I am in florida so free blazer tickets don't do me much good. I am closest to NO and ATL and NO is a no-go. How would I go about getting free Hawks tickets? :brokenhea at least it is the NBA.....


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

cpt.napalm said:


> How do you do this promotion for other teams? I am in florida so free blazer tickets don't do me much good. I am closest to NO and ATL and NO is a no-go. How would I go about getting free Hawks tickets? :brokenhea at least it is the NBA.....


I would presume this promotion is driven by the Blazers organization itself. I wouldn't expect other teams to have the same promotion necessarily (though Im sure they all have some sort of promotion for preseason).


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Foulzilla said:


> I would presume this promotion is driven by the Blazers organization itself. I wouldn't expect other teams to have the same promotion necessarily (though Im sure they all have some sort of promotion for preseason).


Ahhh I thought since it was ticketnet that it might be a NBA wide thing..... :verysad:


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Sonics Game Section 114, Thanks cant wait!


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks alot!!

Got tix for the Sacramento game in Sec 107!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

stupendous said:


> Thanks alot!!
> 
> Got tix for the Sacramento game in Sec 107!


what the hell is that about? 107 is much better than 110!

shouldnt those who were earlier get the better seats?!


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> I'm in 110 for the sac game...and *wink* 103 for the Sonics game


SWEET!! then I will be able to see your sign from 110... :banana: Bringing my camera HAP you better make it nice and big so the pictures for BBB.net show up good.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I am officailly the luckiest guy in the world (as if I wasn't already). I saw this promotion while at work but wanted to wait until I got home to fill out whatever's needed.

Right before I logged onto my computer, 3 minutes ago, my fiancee calls me to let me know that she has a surprise for me. Lo and behold, she beat me to the tickets for a game against the Clippers!

Now that's true love, my friends


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> SWEET!! then I will be able to see your sign from 110... :banana: Bringing my camera HAP you better make it nice and big so the pictures for BBB.net show up good.


Been there..done that










oops










crap...I have it somewhere...










oh yah, here we go.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks! I got two tickets to the Seattle game.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> what the hell is that about? 107 is much better than 110!
> 
> shouldnt those who were earlier get the better seats?!


I think they are the same except one is on one corner of the court while the other is on the other corner of the court on one end. I know that's true for the second level because I get hanicap tickets and I don't care which ones they are as long as they are 207 or 210 since they are on the same side of the parking lot.

Matter of fact the 110 is on the side of the bench so they might be consider better tickets.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> oh yah, here we go.


AWESOME! I can tell it's the RG from all the empty seats around you..I humbly request you change your avatar to that picture at some point. :clap:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> I think they are the same except one is on one corner of the court while the other is on the other corner of the court on one end. I know that's true for the second level because I get hanicap tickets and I don't care which ones they are as long as they are 207 or 210 since they are on the same side of the parking lot.
> 
> Matter of fact the 110 is on the side of the bench so they might be consider better tickets.


Ive sat in 107...107 is a season ticket of mine...110..you are no 107!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

My wife got two tickets to the Clipper game. Better tickets too, section 106, but then again it's against the clips.


----------



## J_Bird (Mar 18, 2005)

Sweet! Can't pass up free tickets! Unfortunately, I was a little slow and got stuck in the 200 lvl for the Kings game. Oh well, can't really complain for the cost. :biggrin:


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Same here J bird. It looks like the best tickets are already taken. Oh well...haha

Prunetang


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> Ive sat in 107...107 is a season ticket of mine...110..you are no 107!


You're right. I check and it is differnt than the 200 level. 110 is much better.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Blazerscom said:


> The Trail Blazers are offering their Ticketnet promotion again this year and offering fans 2 free complimentary Trail Blazers tickets to any of the preseason games. All you have to do is fill out the form from the link below and register (limit 2 per person, while supplies last, must be 18 years of age). No credit card needed. You can only sign up once, but you can share the opportunity with as many people as you'd like.
> 
> Click or paste this link into your web browser to register for two complimentary tickets to a Trail Blazers game:
> 
> ...


Thanks again for the link! I donated 200 points to you. It's not a lot but I don't have a whole bunch.  I'm not sure how it works but wanted to reward you.

I also donated another $10 to the board. Heck how much did I save on four tickets alone and I love all the new info this board produces and all the great debates.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

all free tix are gone.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> I wonder if you use both links, and use different info (your mom/friend/aunt etc), then use the same ticketmaster log in, can you get MORE tix?!?!? hmmmmm.


Different links give credit to different ticket sales people...and hum..I won;t answer the rest of your question for fear of the mighty Blazer police.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I wonder if you use both links, and use different info (your mom/friend/aunt etc), then use the same ticketmaster log in, can you get MORE tix?!?!? hmmmmm.


My wife and I both got tickets using the same link. She just used her work address.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Crap, I got online to late today......I got section 415 row Z, are those good seats to the Sonics game? :whoknows:


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

HOWIE said:


> Crap, I got online to late today......I got section 415 row Z, are those good seats to the Sonics game? :whoknows:


Haha, nope those are nose bleed seats!


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Sorry about that Howie...haha, but hey, they are still free.
Mine ended up being 220 J. Which isn't horrible, but also not great. Is anybody familiar with that area? I have only been to one Blazers game so I am not very familiar (in fact I went to that game for winning the first month of predictions game prizes). It felt good to be the first to win....although I haven't won a month since then..haha And yes, that was when it was a huge competition between here and the Espn people.

Prunetang


----------



## GoTrailBlazers (Sep 22, 2005)

Blazerscom said:


> The Trail Blazers are offering their Ticketnet promotion again this year and offering fans 2 free complimentary Trail Blazers tickets to any of the preseason games. All you have to do is fill out the form from the link below and register (limit 2 per person, while supplies last, must be 18 years of age). No credit card needed. You can only sign up once, but you can share the opportunity with as many people as you'd like.
> 
> Click or paste this link into your web browser to register for two complimentary tickets to a Trail Blazers game:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link! I'm new to the site and really appreciate an added bonus! I'm going to the Seattle game.

Thanks again.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

wow glad i got them when i did 206 row P and I am taking my dad to his first pro basketball game ever!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

wow glad i got them when i did 206 row P for the Sac game and I am taking my dad to his first pro basketball game ever!


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Some of y'all are making it sound like the SAC game is in Eugene.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Wow I somehow got section 116 for the SAC game.


Weird.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Prunetang said:


> Sorry about that Howie...haha, but hey, they are still free.
> Mine ended up being 220 J. Which isn't horrible, but also not great. Is anybody familiar with that area? I have only been to one Blazers game so I am not very familiar (in fact I went to that game for winning the first month of predictions game prizes). It felt good to be the first to win....although I haven't won a month since then..haha And yes, that was when it was a huge competition between here and the Espn people.
> 
> Prunetang


That's not to bad, it's on the corner of the court. I got the same section row L, but I'll be in the handicap section. Still I'll be really close unless they let me sit on the other side of the court closer to the garage. That way my wife won't have to push me all the way over there.

Here's the seating map. Click on the section to see a general view of the court from that section.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> Crap, I got online to late today......I got section 415 row Z, are those good seats to the Sonics game?


cute Howie...section 415. Tha would be in the RG parking garage?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> Crap, I got online to late today......I got section 415 row Z, are those good seats to the Sonics game?


cute Howie...section 415. That would be in the RG parking garage?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

HOWIE said:


> Crap, I got online to late today......I got section 415 row Z, are those good seats to the Sonics game? :whoknows:


Wow, did they add another level? :laugh:


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

TORONTO!

Thanks for the tip. :clap:


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Right as I am trying to get tickets, I search, find good ones and try to accept them... page not found. ARGH! Knock on the door... it is cable man... how convenient... his is working on disconnecting cable TV and wants to know if my cable modem is still working.... NOT! Anyway... what great timing... by the time it was all sorted out you all had snagged the nice seats... so I am in nosebleed. =( Ah well... it is free.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Paxil said:


> Right as I am trying to get tickets, I search, find good ones and try to accept them... page not found. ARGH! Knock on the door... it is cable man... how convenient... his is working on disconnecting cable TV and wants to know if my cable modem is still working.... NOT! Anyway... what great timing... by the time it was all sorted out you all had snagged the nice seats... so I am in nosebleed. =( Ah well... it is free.


Wow, that story reminds me of my life. Bad timing is everything.

:banghead:


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm digging the new marketing campaign with Nate in the front and all the guys behind him touching on how fast and up tempo we're going to be.

And, I also got my tix for the Sonics game. I'm a little late though. I'm in the nosebleeds. Oh well. Like Tom Peterson says, "Free is a very good price."

-Pop


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Yeh I got 100level for the Sonics game and bleeders for the Sac. game..but as Pax said they are free.


----------



## GoTrailBlazers (Sep 22, 2005)

Blazerscom said:


> Click or paste this link into your web browser to register for two complimentary tickets to a Trail Blazers game:
> 
> http://contest.blazers.com/TicketNet/Default.aspx?b=678223&a=2512&m=257
> 
> ...



Hey Guys, 

Wouldn't it be great if we "sold out" (though, not really) the Rose Garden for preseason? A jam packed crowd for all the new guys to play to. It would be fantastic. Make sure you pass the link on and tell everyone you know. Let's get the season started!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HAMMERHEAD said:


> USE THIS LINK!
> 
> http://contest.blazers.com/TicketNet/Default.aspx?b=85455&a=1768&m=45


sounds like, from what a tweet tweet told me, the kings game is sold out (or the freebies are gone), and the Soncis game is pert- near sold out too! Wahoo! Rockin' in the Garden!!


So, our next best chance to rock the garden for free is the Clippers and Raptors game!

Let's rock!


----------



## GoTrailBlazers (Sep 22, 2005)

> Click or paste this link into your web browser to register for two complimentary tickets to a Trail Blazers game:
> 
> http://contest.blazers.com/TicketNet/Default.aspx?b=678223&a=2512&m=257



WAY TO GO TRAIL BLAZERS FANS! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

whatever link works guys, works for tickets to the game!

the main points in all of this is..

1: free tickets
2: filling up the garden and making loud noise
3: making loud noise
4: free tickets to the Garden 
5: supporting the team
6: did I mention free tickets?


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Just picked up four tickets... two by me and two by my girl... to bad they are for toronto and clippers, but who cares.... free tix are free tix.

Level 300.... is the only thing left... so hurry while they are still available yall.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Hap said:


> whatever link works guys, works for tickets to the game!
> 
> the main points in all of this is..
> 
> ...


7. a Sea of Trade Canzano signs.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Foulzilla said:


> 7. a Sea of Trade Canzano signs.


:clap:


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> Yeh I got 100level for the Sonics game and bleeders for the Sac. game..but as Pax said they are free.


2 tickets for 2 games?

So you cheated the system and some other poor Blazers fan gets squat? :raised_ey


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

That's what I get for not logging in for two days!!! :curse: 

It says that supplies are now exhausted and they wont be giving out more free tickets, however they invite me to the Wells Fargo free game, and to come to a game (I have to pay for) during the season. :curse:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> 2 tickets for 2 games?
> 
> So you cheated the system and some other poor Blazers fan gets squat? :raised_ey


Lets hope it was a Sonic, Clipper, King, or Raptor fan that got squat.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

No, it was ME who got squat. :curse:


----------



## lawrnce of sprinfield (May 12, 2004)

you could buy them on ebay for $50.00


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

lawrnce of sprinfield said:


> you could buy them on ebay for $50.00


Kinda sad that people have to take advantage of a good gesture by the Blazers as a means to make some money....I wonder if the originator of this deal knew that people would sell their free tickets on the internet for the price of regular season tickets...


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

TheoSaysNo said:


> No, it was ME who got squat. :curse:



You may have got squat regardless, considering how late you tried to get them. I feel for you though. That sucks!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Kinda sad that people have to take advantage of a good gesture by the Blazers as a means to make some money....I wonder if the originator of this deal knew that people would sell their free tickets on the internet for the price of regular season tickets...


That I totally agree with. That is BS.


----------



## keebs3 (Feb 19, 2004)

TradeShareefNow said:


> Some of y'all are making it sound like the SAC game is in Eugene.



Yeah this really screwed me up. I got tickets to the SAC game thinking I could just drive down to Eugene from Corvallis... I recently realized that wasn't the case. But I did get two tickets to the SAC game in Portland so I can't complain.

Did they even offer free tickets to the Eugene game? Or was it only Rose Garden Pre season games?

JMK
Thanks for the original notice though! What a deal!

PS when do regular season tix hit the market?


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

keebs3 said:


> Did they even offer free tickets to the Eugene game? Or was it only Rose Garden Pre season games?


I think only the Rose Garden games were offered for free. I wanted tickets to the game in Eugene, since it's much closer to where I live. When the Eugene game wasn't offered in the pull-down, I took the Sacramento tickets since that game is on a Saturday and Portland is pretty far. Still, I am ecstatic that I got free tickets, even if it is only pre-season. I can't wait for the season to start.

Thanks Blazers! :clap:


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

This is a good idea and a great promotion for the team. I wish more teams would offer this.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Should I already have an email from ticketmaster with tickets to print, or will it come later?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I got screwed out of this deal.

If any one has an extra ticket to any of the games, let me know.


----------

